# Find the Frog



## Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

Where is the frog? :lol:


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 22, 2015)

Think i found him


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 22, 2015)

Found him. Good camo.


Find the cat.


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

Found both finally! :LOL2: 

:beer:


----------



## JMichael (Feb 22, 2015)

The frog is a little misleading because of size and color IMO. If it's the type frog that it appears to be it's the wrong color. At least compared to the ones in this part of the country because none of that species is that color where I live. The cat was pretty easy once I put my glasses on and zoomed in on the pic. :lol:

Not the pic I was looking for but can you find the snake?


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 22, 2015)

Cane brake! Beautiful. Never seen one in person....yet. But very hopeful.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 22, 2015)

It's supposed to be a copperhead but it doesn't have the same coloration or pattern as the copperheads I've had run-ins with here in AR.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 22, 2015)

Jim - did my directions help?


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

lovedr79 said:


> Jim - did my directions help?



Yup! :lol:


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 22, 2015)

I've never seen a copperhead look like that. 

View attachment 1

These are for comparison.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 22, 2015)

Well that copperhead is all I had on my phone.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 23, 2015)

cat was easy. but again I worked many years at a vet.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 23, 2015)

I've only run in to 3 copperheads (so far), and all of them, other than size, looked like this one. All of them were very much copper in color.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 24, 2015)

that is what a copperhead is supposed to look like. I have run across way too many. lots in the area where I grew up.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 24, 2015)

Finally found the damn frog and the cat. Now stop doing this to me...I have to get some work done! :mrgreen:


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 24, 2015)

fender66 said:


> Finally found the damn frog and the cat. Now stop doing this to me...I have to get some work done! :mrgreen:



yeah, the other day when the frog came up, work pretty much came to a screeching halt.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 24, 2015)

Yea, this sort of thing is almost addictive for me too, but it's a fun challenge.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 24, 2015)

*FIND THE ICE CREAM CONE!*


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 24, 2015)

cant find the cone. visual fixation on the water melons.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 24, 2015)

2 SCOOPS!!!


----------



## KMixson (Feb 24, 2015)

What ice cream cone?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 25, 2015)

Try and find the 11 deer


----------



## JMichael (Feb 25, 2015)

Only found 10 for sure. The only thing I see that might be the 11th is very poor if it's truly one of the 11 so I'm gonna say it's not one of the 11.


----------



## Zum (Feb 25, 2015)

Finally found that stupid frog...I can relax


----------

